# Hey I'm Kirk



## yourinsect

*Hey im kirk! Well im just 16 and love breeding and keeping troppical animals, espesh inverts, but i breed lizards and things too!!!*

Well i got a pic of me for you all, and a pic of one opf the lizards i breed!!!!!














There we go!!!!


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Kirk!

How's the GCSE's going?


----------



## Rick

Welcome. Nice earring :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi Kirk!


----------



## Asa

Yo, I love your name! 8) No kidding.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Straight out of startrek... :wink: wow! sig and photo sorted straight away, sure look enthusiastic! (?) Welcome! 8)


----------



## Asa

Yeah, I'm a Star Trek fanatic. You're so lucky Kirk, I always wished I was named that.


----------



## ramantis

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> Yeah, I'm a Star Trek fanatic. You're so lucky Kirk, I always wished I was named that.


In this day and age I wish I was called Terry Wrist :wink:


----------



## Asa

> Yeah, I'm a Star Trek fanatic. You're so lucky Kirk, I always wished I was named that.
> 
> 
> 
> In this day and age I wish I was called Terry Wrist :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah, you're too sweet for that. :lol:


----------



## Nick Barta

Good luck to you as you go where no other 16 year old has gone before.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Heh bet hes heard them all :wink:


----------

